# Panda Cories



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Well I bit the bullet and bought two Panda Cories. They were $6.99 a peice! YIKES  :? Well now they are with my other 9 cories. hehe I love those guys. Does anyone know why they are so expensive?? Also How do you tell they are actual pandas. I looked on Planetcatfish and they look like they are true Pandas but you never know. I can try and post pics later.


----------



## DavidDoyle (Jan 18, 2005)

I have always paid $4 for mine from a breeder. However, most corys in stores are $3-$20 depending on how easy they are to spawn and raise.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Pandas here are $6.00 also and very small.


----------



## BlueAmbist (Feb 1, 2005)

Pandas are usually about $5 here and about an inch. There not a bigger corydoras species.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Really mine are fairly large. well medium size for a cory.


----------



## Fishnut2 (Jan 18, 2005)

I get $10 each for proven breeders, and can hardly keep them in stock. :arrow:


----------



## BlueAmbist (Feb 1, 2005)

Thats because everyone knows when you say proven breeders you mean it will breed within a week or so for you.


----------



## nyxWild (Feb 9, 2005)

ive seen corys for 3 dollars mostly but adult corys were 6


----------



## LaurenE (Feb 16, 2005)

At the petstore I used to work at, they had all of their corys for about $1.69.


----------



## sumpthinfishy (Jan 21, 2005)

Fishnut, I'm just counting the days til I can get a pair of pandas from you! I've even got my husband addicted to coies. 

He almost picked up another albino at Wal-Mart the other day but figured I'd get upset with him for getting one there, since I'm paranoid about diseases!

Told him I'm biding my time until warmer weather to get a pair from you.

edit - oh, and I have a breeding question. I have 4 cories in my 46 gallon tank, along with 5 otos, two swordtails and a 6 inch goldfish. I keep my temp between 74.5 and 75.5. When I do my water changes, I add pretty cool water to drop the temp a degree or so. Is this safe for them? They are all extremely active and actually seem to enjoy this. And is it enough to induce spawning? 

I realize the goldfish would likely eat any eggs right now. But I have a small (10 gallon) tank that I plan to use to try to induce spawning later. I believe the panda I have is male and my other three (trilineatus, paleatus, albino) are females. The panda male and trilin female are almost always together and I think I've seen spawning behavior. Should I move them to the smaller tank and give it a try? What is a good water temp and then drop? How much time would they need to become accustomed to a new tank to be comfy spawning? It's established. I have it as a nursery with my swordtail babies in it and a couple of apple snails. Would the mostly bare tank bother them or should I add some cover (there's only a tiny bit of floating cabomba and anacharis - no gravel)? Jeez, enough with the questions, huh? I've not found detailed info on inducing spawning. The info I've gotten from planet catfish and related sites is more limited than what I'm looking for. Thanks, if you've made it to the end of this booklet!


----------



## Fishnut2 (Jan 18, 2005)

Hi Sumpthinfishy,
It is unlikely that the different species will spawn together. If the albino you have is a paleatus, it can spawn with the spotted paleatus. The temp drop during water changes is fine for the cories and the goldfish...but it can definetely hurt the swordtails. A drop of more then a few degrees with any livebearer, is asking for trouble.
I keep my breeding groups of cories in bare bottom tanks. The only other thing in the tank is my home-made filters ($3). I keep them at room temperature, which keeps the water at 72. To trigger a spawn, I drop the temp to 62, during thier weekly water change. With the pandas...I use a spawning mop, as they love to hide thier eggs. The mop makes egg collection easier as well.
Gravel and live plants won't hurt the cories. It just makes it harder to clean and maintain the tanks. There are many ways to breed different fish. I just posted my preferences!


----------



## sumpthinfishy (Jan 21, 2005)

Thanks for the info. It's not a big drop in temp. I was afraid of shocking them. It's usually only a degree, 2 max. Wow, I had no idea a temp drop of 10 degrees would be okay for the cories. 

I wasn't sure about the different species thing. Those two are always together and are "touchy feely" LOL They frequently act like what I've seen on the spawning videos, but maybe they're just playing and it's my wishful thinking. 

I had the small tank without gravel since it's a nursery tank and I'm feeding frequently and want to be able to really clean the bottom well, especially since it's such a small tank. Didn't know if the sparseness would put the cories off breeding.

But it looks like that's a ways off for now anyway.

Thanks again for all your info. Much appreciated.


----------



## tank11 (Jan 18, 2005)

Fishnut2 @ Thu Feb 03 said:


> I get $10 each for proven breeders, and can hardly keep them in stock.  :arrow:





Fishnut has great breeder panda's I got mine from him and they spawned within 5 days


----------



## gate113 (Jan 31, 2005)

Mine are 3 for 5$ at the LFS. Or just 1.99 each.


----------



## google (Jan 27, 2005)

at my pet store theyre AU$10!!


----------

